# A Mountain of Fish



## Harbison

A Mountain of Fish
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, Madeira Beach is under a sever storm warning. As we board the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, we can not help but wonder will this overnight trip produce, 'A Mountain of Fish,' or be a complete wash-out? Mr. Tim Fisher has traveled 1,000 miles looking for that 'Mountain.' Tammy is always glad to see Tim; we all are:

Captain Bryon skillfully guides forty one excited anglers under John's Pass Bridge. Look at those cloud. This looks like a wet one:


It's rough, really rough, and wet, but we are determined! Join me as we see if the 100 mile trip deep into the heart of the Gulf of Mexico is worth the ride:

Before we hit the bunks I have a question for you. Can you identify these fish? (the bottom one is a vermilion snapper) But what about the top one? And what about the one Tim Fisher is holding? I know what they are; do you?


----------



## Harbison

Very early Saturday morning; let's see if the mangrove snapper are up yet. Mr. John Martin, a 'Regular' expertly prepares our bait of choice, big pilchers:


John sure knows what he is doing:

Hold on! Looks like the time spent preparing those pilchers just so was time very well spent. look at that mutton:

Our man from Indiana is also an expert. Tim drove 1,000 miles to fish the Tuesday & Friday overnight trips. He won the AJ jack pot on Tuesday. Friday is also looking good:



Tim is keeping Kyle (L) and Will busy:

The mango bite is not real fast, but we are catching some really nice fish:


Well! Our old sun is trying to make an appearance. The weather had calmed down nicely. Hope the fish are still hungry:

Let's go see if we can find some AJ's. Remember, EDF's NOAA has 'proven' that they are near extinction. Now that looks good! Hope they are hungry:

They are! And NOAA...well you know the story as well as I do:
Mr. Richard Difilippo, fishing out of Seffner, Florida, spot #21:



Mr. Bryce Halaychick, what have you got yourself into now?


Think that monster did a number on Bryce? Take a look 4:36 minutes into the video at the end of this report:
Bryce & Tim. what a team. 
Hey Tim, Bet they don't serve this back in the 'Land of the Indians.'


Now you can say you have eaten a Tampa special, a Cuban sandwich:

Watch Chef Tammy at work 6:45 minutes into the video)
Joining us today is Captain John McGettrick's ( second Captain) son, James. James is a senior at Florida State. He is graduating with a degree in media communications, speciality, sports reporting. Hey James, ever cover any FSU football games? "Bob, I will be reporting from the side lines the first game of the season." Talk about a dream job. Captain John, can your son fish? Well! Take a look:

Now that's one proud Papa:
Tim is really admiring that cobia. Wonder if our man from Indiana could catch a fish that big?

Looks like we are going to find out:

Wonder NO more:

We are joined by outboards. Properly managed, without catch shares, there is plenty for all:

The two huge back fish boxes are filling up. Let's start on the front one:

One of the most overlooked fish in the sea is the vermilion snapper. This deep water fish is extremely good eating and is very abundant:
Tim, that's a nice one:


Mr. John Chung (R) is really proud of his son, Travis:

Another overlooked fish is the porgy. No limits of any kind & they are also very good eating:

Wayne is putting a good old Southern 'hurtin' on the snapper and scamp. I watched him catch two scamp and a mango on the same pin fish:


The late evening mangrove snapper bite is strong. Snapper are coming in from one end of the Florida to the other & all points in between:



Remember, AJ's have been moved to boxes two & three. Box one is full of mango & vermilion snapper:


----------



## Harbison

Well! that old sun has about had it, and so have we:

Time to hit the hot showers, and enjoy a great dinner. Chef Tammy has gone Italian. That 'Jersey Girl' takes her lasagna seriously. She loves to cook, and we love to eat...what a combination! We are stuffed. Good eats, good friends, and 'A Mountain of Fish,' Time to hit the comfortable, cool, bunks.
Now that was one quick night.
Talk about a trip to remember. That big smile says it all:

Mr. John Chung (L), and son Travis:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall had a field day. Look at the size of that king:

1,000 miles is a long way to drive just to go fishing, and eat Cuban sandwiches. Hey! This is not just fishing; this is fishing in the, 'Fishing Capitol of the world.' This is fishing for, 'A Mountain of Fish!'
Tim makes the trip so often he has joined the 'Regulars' Club. 

Any wonder why?


Check out the Youtube link...See all the action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJLlMMsegWg&feature=youtu.be
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Trumpet fish is the long skinny one right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess

Top one is a creole fish the bottom not to sure but looks like a type of trumpet fish . As always nice haul!!! Love the reports.


----------



## Harbison

Creole & trumpet is 100% correct. You guys are good!


----------



## lastcast

http://www.youtube.com/embed/tkn6f5lIRXY


----------



## jjam

Trumpet or Cornet Fish, any who, great report as always!

Jimmy


----------



## Bravo87

Learned something! Nice haul!


----------



## Chris V

Blue spotted Cornetfish

Nice haul


----------



## Harbison

Thanks! What the heck is a Blue spotted Cornetfish? 
We know the fish in the photo as Creole & Trumpet


----------



## BananaTom

I gotta do one of these trips one day


----------



## Harbison

Let me know whe U do. I would love to feature you in my report. Bob


----------



## BananaTom

Took a little while to find the website for the Florida Fisherman ll, as the articles buried it.

http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/overnight.html

The above link takes me right there.

Heading to South Louisiana this coming weekend.
But this will be my next out of town trip.

I may have to work out and get in shape:

Average running time 8-9 hrs. out – 8-9 hours back.
*Approximately 20 Hours Fishing Time*


----------



## Harbison

*39 hr. trips*

:thumbup: "the articles buried it." Sorry! But there is a reason for that...I do not want to be accused of advertising. In NO way do I work for Hubbard's or anyone else. I have been 100% retired for ten years. I am a Florida native who loves sharing what our great state has to offer. 
To me the 39 hour trips are much easier than the shorter trips because of:

Those bunks are so comfortable, and, on the first floor, well air conditioned. A/C bunks are numbers 1-28. Even numbered are lower bunks; odd upper. Many of us take long naps during the middle of the day. If the fish get fired up, the mates will call us. Bob


----------



## BananaTom

Understood.


----------



## Getsome

I love reading your reports captain! Nice haul.


----------



## jjam

Harbison said:


> Thanks! What the heck is a Blue spotted Cornetfish?
> We know the fish in the photo as Creole & Trumpet




The bluespotted cornetfish, or smooth cornetfish, Fistularia commersonii, is a marine fish which belongs to the family Fistulariidae. It grows to a length of 1.6 m (5.2 ft), but the average size is around 1 m (3.3 ft). [2] The bluespotted cornetfish is notable for its unusual body shape. This very long and slender reef-dweller belongs to the same order as the pipefishes and seahorses, called Syngnathiformes. Its diet consists of other fish and invertebrates. This species is found in all the tropical waters of the Indo-Pacific, the Red Sea included. In the past few years, its presence has been reported in the Mediterranean Sea. This species is considered as part of the Lessepsian migration.[3
View attachment 348401



Jimmy


----------



## WhyMe

Great report. Nice pix.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Jason

Gezzzzzz um!!! That's another great post brother!!!


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys! I put everything I have into these reports. I have been retired for ten years. Most of my family is now fishing in heaven. Sharing is therapy for me; it is my world. Thanks for taking part in my world. 
This forum is a great place to learn. I now know what a cornet fish is. I love to learn new things. Thank you! Bob


----------



## tkh329

BananaTom said:


> Took a little while to find the website for the Florida Fisherman ll, as the articles buried it.
> 
> http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/overnight.html
> 
> The above link takes me right there.
> 
> Heading to South Louisiana this coming weekend.
> But this will be my next out of town trip.
> 
> I may have to work out and get in shape:
> 
> Average running time 8-9 hrs. out – 8-9 hours back.
> *Approximately 20 Hours Fishing Time*



Tim, let's get a group together and do it one weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

